# Toyan engines



## itbookham (May 19, 2020)

Hi,

I don't have the skills or tooling to scratch build a model ic engine but I wonder what the consensus is on the range of assembled model Chinese Toyan single cylinder engines which can be found at this link:









						Toyan Engine Kit | Toyan Engines & Parts - EngineDIY
					

Original Toyan Engine Models Toyan V4 Toyan V8 Toyan 4 stroke engine FS-S100 FS-S100G 4 cylinder FS V400, Toyan Engine Modify Kit are all available from Enginediy with the best offer! Fast Delivery, Worldwide Free Shipping.




					www.enginediy.com
				




They can be bought air or water cooled and to run on nitro or gasoline fuel.

I would be interested if anyone has bought one of these engines. And, if so, specifically are they well machined and made, fit and finish to a good standard, and reliable?

Many thanks,
Mark


----------



## stevehuckss396 (May 19, 2020)

That might be a good question to ask on one of the RC forums. That would be the crowd who would buy one and abuse one to see how well it would hold up. If anybody would know it would be the RC gang.


----------



## itbookham (May 19, 2020)

Hi Steve,

Yes, you'll probably right.

I leave the thread (if that's ok), just to see if there is any other feedback.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## X power (Jul 29, 2020)

Hi Mark
This is Kalila from X Power technology co.,ltd which is specialized in *Toyan engine* with Precise Single/2/4 Cylinder Four-stroke model engine
1.with* 4 stroke*,it's much more powerful than OS 2 stroke
2.Displacement,*3.5cc*
3.High fuel efficiency Full
4.Rock or climbing can be used
5,Simulation model

Any questions,pls share with me
PS. If you can share email address,i will send you some viedo for reference
Kalila


----------



## dsage (Jul 30, 2020)

Youtube Warped Perception built one recently and videoed it in super slow motion. Looks like a pretty darn nice engine for the price.


----------



## the engineer (Aug 16, 2020)

dsage said:


> Youtube Warped Perception built one recently and videoed it in super slow motion. Looks like a pretty darn nice engine for the price.



i bought one when they first came out brilliant finish well worth the money i spent  trying to ignore the twin cylinder on ebay at the moment


----------



## Scotty (May 28, 2021)

Hi!  Newbie here.

I realize this is an old posting, but i wanted to share my experience with Toyan. My goal is to save anyone from the experience of dealing with this very poor vendor.

Long story short, i purchased the L400 (4 cyl) as a complete kit from an authorized dealer in the UK. Toyan put together the kit. Shipped (across the street) to my vendors warehouse then shipped to me.

Basically Toyan shorted me the fuel tank, changed several items without notification and shipped the wrong base (valued around $200).

I dropped the missing tank issue and pursued obtaining the correct base. After weeks of dealing with invisible people at toyan , with my vendors help, toyan refused to replace the base. One Chinese toyan person had the odasity to tell me i should have thought about the purchase more before buying!! How rude!

The engine and craftsmanship look quite nice, but there's the end of the good news. The instructions are poor and have some discrepancies, and there are several glaring design flaws. My water pump was jammed when assembled likely due to accumulated tolerances. I will never know because they wouldn't share design dimensions so i could id the culprit. A few screws were missing.

Sorry to ramble, but bottom line, their fix was to have me remove 2 of 3 teflon wear/seal washers from the assembly. "It shouldn't leak," they said! I asked if the warranty would still be honored, they wouldn't respond.

Screws bottom out in tapped holes. One screw interferes with the cog side of the timing belt! A destructive condition that is blatantly obvious! Their fix; leave out the screw! "It shouldn't leak".

I could go on but you have likely drifted off by now. Bottom line: save yourself a lot of headaches and purchase from a vendor that has proper design knowledge, respects their one-time customers and has pride in their product. Toyan is a POS vendor!

Thanks for letting me vent.  Happy trails





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Richard Hed (May 29, 2021)

Scotty said:


> Hi!  Newbie here.
> 
> I realize this is an old posting, but i wanted to share my experience with Toyan. My goal is to save anyone from the experience of dealing with this very poor vendor.
> 
> ...




Ah, another member of the Soviet of Washington. Where in the Soviet? I live in Moses Lake.


----------



## Scotty (May 29, 2021)

Hello.  I am in the small French berg of LaCenter


----------



## Richard Hed (May 29, 2021)

Scotty said:


> Hello.  I am in the small French berg of LaCenter


Ah, then you are not too far from Mossy Rock Where Mark lives.  Are you familiar with dunalot on this forum?


----------



## Richard-Vanderpol (Oct 28, 2021)

i recommend you choose this nr200 engine. it's much easier to cooperate.









						Stirling Engine Model Kit & Generator for Sale - Stirlingkit
					

Stirlingkit is the professional supplier of Stirling engine model. It has a wide range of application as, great gift for Kids' science project, Physical/mechanical learning, teacher’s Demo props on the class, birthday gift for friends, families, p...




					www.stirlingkit.com


----------



## Richard-Vanderpol (Oct 28, 2021)

hi
i recommend NR200. this one is better. 








						Stirling Engine Model Kit & Generator for Sale - Stirlingkit
					

Stirlingkit is the professional supplier of Stirling engine model. It has a wide range of application as, great gift for Kids' science project, Physical/mechanical learning, teacher’s Demo props on the class, birthday gift for friends, families, p...




					www.stirlingkit.com
				





Scotty said:


> Hi!  Newbie here.
> 
> I realize this is an old posting, but i wanted to share my experience with Toyan. My goal is to save anyone from the experience of dealing with this very poor vendor.
> 
> ...


----------



## Layne Leinster (Nov 9, 2021)

TOYAN引擎确实不错，可惜他们不关心用户的想法和建议。这真是太糟了。我还买了一个 NR200 发动机。它看起来非常好，我期待它在我的卡车上运行。
来自澳大利亚


----------



## mcostello (Nov 9, 2021)

Are We being cussed at? Cannot tell.


----------



## Mike1 (Nov 9, 2021)

Layne Leinster said:


> TOYAN引擎确实不错，可惜他们不关心用户的想法和建议。这真是太糟了。我还买了一个 NR200 发动机。它看起来非常好，我期待它在我的卡车上运行。
> 来自澳大利亚


The TOYAN engine is really good, but unfortunately they don't care what users think and suggest. That's too bad. I also bought an NR200 engine. It looks very good and I expect it to run on my truck. ‎
‎ From Australia‎ 
Browser translation.
Mike1


----------



## Bazzer (Nov 10, 2021)

X power said:


> 1.with* 4 stroke*,it's much more powerful than OS 2 stroke



Absolute load of carp statement, small four strokes in series production always get left behind by 2 strokes.

OS make a range of 2 stroke 3.5cc engines, currently their 3.5cc engines have certain models that are over 2 hp.

A clue about power outputs of these Toyan style engines can be seen in the lack of cooling either air or liquid in some of the models, no power equals no requirement to get rid of wasted energy in the form of heat, it is pretty basic stuff really.


----------



## Kasey (Nov 10, 2021)

Does it have a rotary  or poppet valve system in it head? Does any one know?

ps. My 170cc split single is running fine now and has been tested up to 4500 rpm. ok.


----------



## Layne Leinster (Nov 10, 2021)

Layne Leinster said:


> TOYAN引擎确实不错，可惜他们不关心用户的想法和建议。这真是太糟了。我还买了一个 NR200 发动机。它看起来非常好，我期待它在我的卡车上运行。
> 来自澳大利亚


The TOYAN engine is really good, but unfortunately they don't care what users think and suggest. That's too bad. I also bought an NR200 engine. It looks very good and I expect it to run on my truck. ‎
‎ From Australia‎


----------

